# Need help readying male bettas for spawning!



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

I have no problems readying my girls. I feed them thawed bloodworms and show them off to my boys daily for five minutes every few hours.

But the boys!

They show interest, and they are of age and size, and when in their conditioning tanks, they start bubble nests (sometimes). But as soon as they're moved into the breeding tank the just goof off! They take laps, they rest under the foam cup, then they sit nest to the girl in the floating cup.. Not flaring, just sleeping side by side.

Is there a betta aphrodisiac other than lit candles and a Barry White CD?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Throw some black water extract or almond leave into the spawn tank, it helps to stimulate their drive. You can also sit a second male outside next to the tank, so the male inside can see him. He may start looking at him as a rival and that will spike his interest in the girl. If that doesn't do it ... he's gay!  Just kidding ...


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

I wouldnt be surprised if I had a gay fish...
I mean.. Look at them! They dress so well!

I have gay birds too...  :| 

I've looked everywhere in this town for the blackwater and almond leaves, but even Fish Etc. had no clue what I was talking about!

I'll try the male to male thing, but I heard that can stress the Hell out of them and they develop fin rot.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

look online to find almond leave. also, take a spoon and steal another male's bubblenest and put in the spawn tank. this should help


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

> I mean.. Look at them! They dress so well!


LOL ... good one!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh geez :roll:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

release the females


RC


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

Female is released...

Still no bubblenest.

Lots and lots of chasing.

And biting.

She doesnt look bad though.

I'm still keeping a close eye.

Maybe the indian almond leaves I ordered will arrive today.


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

Began spawning at 1:30 last night!

It's been 7 hours and NO EGGS.

*NO EGGS*

When if it a failure?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

When the male starts driving the female away and they are not wraping anymore.


RC


----------

